# Most addicting game EVER!



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.jeannettevejarano.com/tower-defence.swf

the developer's highest score was a 90

Mine was an 80.

I won't post up my strategy until some guys try it out first. let me know what you guys think then i will post a pic of my screen.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i thought i was doing good and then i only got an 11







i will play more when i get off work


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

i play this game all day at work. haha

its so awesome and addicting

I wish i had a gameshark cheat and had infinite money

haha


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

is anyone else playign this?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

http://data.lepouya.com/data/src/Tower_Defence_Hacked_2.swf


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Holy crap I suck at that game.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i got to 71


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

It reminds me of Starcragt :laugh:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I got 5


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Lvl 70


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

whats everyones strategy? i start off putting 1 or 2 nature towers down then about 5-6 water....no fire

the water at max. upgrade has a far range and a pretty good attack

the leaf at max. upgrade has a really good attack and a pretty good range

i set them up at points in the middle and by corners so that the circles get hit a ton when they walk past them the first time, then as they walk past again they usually get finished off.

i also upgrade them all equally at a time, starting with the tower that attacks he most


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

The water are the more powerful at first, but the nature ones are more powerful when fully upgraded.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, the at max upgrade the fire has the worst damage and range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

I load up on water towers, about 10-15 all huddled in the middle center where they can fire at anything on the the turn on the top right, then upgrade them until they have the blue ball floating around. Sooner or later tho they just can kill the balls quick enough. Usually I love all 10 civs around the 70th round, and it always takes like 3-4 rounds


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ah, got to 73


----------



## kzig (Apr 30, 2006)

some how i got tons of money


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i got 72...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got to wave 140 something and at the end i only scored 15...lol


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

b/c u held down the spacebar, lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

71


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

only 53...


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

my 80!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

hahaha so many people reading t his topic, everyone doing a new strategy?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DAMNIT I CANT PLAY!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

I JUST TRIED IT TOO!!! TOO MANY PEOPLE PLAYING the bandwidth went AWAY! DAMNIT

I'm at work too and I hAVE NOTHIGN TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

new link to the game


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

sweet i love you

anyone reach a higher score?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

This game is fun as hell!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nope, my highest is still at 73


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

post a screen shot ofyour strategy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i just got 75! getting closer .. haha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

12 on first try 63 on second.. thanks for the link


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Best score: 87

That took me almost 30 minutes......

When you get to level 87 you can not put anymore cannons anywhere. How did the programmer get to 90?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Best score: 87
> 
> That took me almost 30 minutes......
> 
> When you get to level 87 you can not put anymore cannons anywhere. How did the programmer get to 90?










not impressed since hes the programmer


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a 71


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I swear I scored an 88, seems kinda dumb though, just put up as many towers as possible...end of story


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bandwidth exceeded.

heres a much better game with the same concept:

http://www.armorgames.com/games/flashcraft_popup.html


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think you just need to somehow get that flower tower up and upgrade it.. then it does 909090 damage.. what else you need..

only problem is it costs so much.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> bandwidth exceeded.
> 
> heres a much better game with the same concept:
> 
> http://www.armorgames.com/games/flashcraft_popup.html


dude that was kinda easy i beat it my first try.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

man yeah that was fun though


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

yea, i just had to try the hacked one too lol

i keep gettin the top...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

my score was 60 and thought it was pritty hard.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I have found out....well, this is what I do.....I stay focus on water and nature.I put many in the corners that will hit othere corners....hard to explain.....

I vary from 66-to 77...........yes....I said 77

In the bigging I had know idea how to play until I found out that you can upgrade.....from there I started to get to the 57 wave, 61 wave....

This game is more about statagy, and where you position the rochet thingys :nod:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

*UPDATE*

just got 79


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

UPDATE.....

yesterday I got 79


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

im playin rite now and no one is gettin past my first ten towers...im bored



furious piranha said:


> im playin rite now and no one is gettin past my first ten towers...im bored


wow ur an idiot ur playin the hacked one


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Topped out at 74.. id play more but its beddy bye time...............


----------

